# Today on RO



## Becca

[align=center] [/align][align=center]- -Today on RO- -[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*[I am filling in for irishbunny as she cannot do the news today]*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]- -Birthdays- -[/align][align=center]:biggrin2:
[/align][align=center] There are no birthdays or special occasions entered on the calendar today â if you are celebrating one let us know 

:bunnydance:
[/align] 
[align=center]- - Forum Chat - -[/align][align=center] Are you getting your email notifications? If not check in  here 
[/align][align=center] 

:mail2:[/align] 
[align=center]- - General Bun Chat - -[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]Lindiwe wants to know how to  persuade her buns to let her brush them  Can you help?
[/align]
[align=center] 
:sweep


 Have you met werecatrisingâs new bun  Eloise ?

:rabbithop

 Wabbitdad12 wants to hear your bunny wisdom & favourite quotes! Do you have any to share? Check it out  here! 

:bunny19

kherrmann3 has some cute pictures to share of  Will and the buns! 

:heartbeat:

 Have you written a caption for the contest  yet? No? Well GO GO GO! 
:bunny17:
[/align][align=center]- - Infirmary - -[/align][align=center] 
revenknight99 wonders  what could it have been? 

:carrot
 I have just dropped of Benjamin at the vets for his neuter check out his thread  here 

:goodluck

james wallerâs bunny has been to the vets as he found a facial lump please go and check out this thread to see how the bun is getting on  
:nerves1
[/align][align=center]- - Nutrition & Behaviour - -[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]PBJ wants to know about  eating habits [/align] [align=center]:eats:
[/align] [align=center]sesame376âs bunny has been  Eating Litter  can you help?[/align] [align=center]:brownbunny[/align] [align=center]thegooch69 needs help  Bonding rabbits [/align] [align=center]:bunnyhug:[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]- - Rabbitry Section - -[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Ofelia is upset that her old doe has become a mother, go help her  here 
[/align][align=center]:happybunny:
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Sterling Lop Rabbitry has MORE babies! Keep checking thread, as soon there will be pictures posted! YAY Click  here [/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]:dancingorig:
[/align] [align=center]- - Bunny Blogs - -[/align][align=center]:inlove:
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]The following blogs have been updated recently, check them out![/align] [align=center] Three new additions 
[/align] [align=center] Wondering about Luna and Patrick? 
[/align] [align=center] Introducing Yofi [/align] [align=center] Beccaâs Brilliant Bunsters [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]These blogs *NEED *to be updated [/align] [align=center] The adventures of mouse, chalk, barney and snowy 

 Rebeccaâs Rabbit Warren 

 The Happi Bun Zone  
[/align] 
 [align=center]- - Let Your Hare Down - -[/align] 
[align=center] GET WELL SOON MINDA â Thinking of you, Elf Mommy isnât feeling to well at the moment. Here is her thread. 

ray:

 Can you donate any money to Annaâs JDRF Walk to cure diabetes fund? More information  here 

:run:

 Sabines having trouble saying No to her sons, friends mother! Canât she take a hint?  Here 

:shame
[/align]


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

GREAT job becca!!


----------



## Becca

Thankies  Oh wait I forgot





[align=center]*AND HAVE A LOVELY DAY EVERYBODY*

:thumbup
[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Ace job Becca, well done.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Ace job Becca, well done.


Thankies, it took me about an hour hehe! At least it passed my time waiting for Ben to come back - I wonder how hes getting on :nerves1


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

he will be ok, summer just got her staples out yesterday


----------



## Illusion

Thanks Becca


----------



## Pipp




----------



## Becca

Awwh Thankies


----------



## kherrmann3

Thanks for mentioning us! Great job!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*TOTALLY AGREE! I think I need to trap..... errr ... I mean, hire her permenantly!!! *

*Pipp wrote: *


>


----------



## Becca

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *TOTALLY AGREE! I think I need to trap..... errr ... I mean, hire her permenantly!!! *
> 
> *Pipp wrote: *
Click to expand...

:blushan:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Awesome job Becca!!! :bow




You'll have to let me into your secret of how you managed to do it in an hour as well- I normally take about 3! :shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*I Updated it on the Feb 4th but nobody looked at it . So I stopped. I'll eventually do a new one .

Becca wrote: 
*
[align=center]


> These blogs *NEED *to be updated


[/align][align=center]

> Rebeccaâs Rabbit Warren


[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

good job Becca


----------



## Becca

Thanks everyone!

And Jen, lol I'm not sure how I did it that quick  I'd already done the base you know the titles and just type it all in word then pasted it in, added the colours and emoticons and pressed send lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Great job becca and thanks for thinking about storm and thank for the PM.

Be careful you may be doing it everyday soon.


----------



## LadyBug

:shock2:

:great:

*GREAT JOB BECCA!!!*


----------



## Becca

*PBJ wrote: *


> Great job becca and thanks for thinking about storm and thank for the PM.
> 
> *Be careful you may be doing it everyday soon.*


Thanks 

I PM'd everyone who was in it - I know Minda did it a few times before decided I would do it too lol!

*Cool!! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Becca

*LadyBug wrote: *


> :shock2:
> 
> :great:
> 
> *GREAT JOB BECCA!!!*



Thanks Anna :blushan:


----------



## JadeIcing

Amazing job! Very nice Becca.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Awesome job, Becca! Thank you for mentioning me! I'm feeling sore and sleepy at the moment. I agree, I think you should have your own day and be hired on.


----------



## Becca

Thanks Minda


----------



## Becca

When irishbunny asked me to be her backup if she couldn't do it one week I made some banners I haven't finished them all yet but here are two of them:












Their taking me ages!


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry

Thank you for mentioning me and the babies Great job, keep up the good work


----------



## DeniseJP

YAY!!! Good job!

Denise


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

BECCA YU ARE A DAM LUCKY GURL!! 

I'd love to do the news sometimes..

awesome 

x


----------



## Amy27

Great job Becca. I love the banners you did.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Marvelous reporting job, Becca!


----------

